# مقتنيات مصرية فرعونيه رائعه



## candy shop (27 أكتوبر 2011)

*مقتنيات  مصرية   فرعونيه  رائعه*
 
 
 
  *

*
 
 
 
  *

*
 
 
 
  *

*
 
 
 
  *

*
 
 
 
  *

*
 
 
 
  *

*
 
 
 
  *

*
 
 
 
  *

*
 
 
 
  *

*
 
 
 
  *

*
 
 
 
  *

*
 
 
 
 
 
  *

*
 
 
 
  *

*
 
 
 
 
 
  *

*
 
 
 
  *

*
 
 
 
  *

*
 
 
 
  *

*
 
 
 
  *

*
 
 
 
  *

*
 
 
 
  *

*
 
 
 
  *

*
 
 
 
  *

*
 
 
 
  *

*
 
 
 
  *

*
 
 
 
  *

*
 

منقول​


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (27 أكتوبر 2011)

واو يا كاندي ما اجملهم 
بجد روعه 
الف شكر 
ممكن اخد وحده احطها لبروفايل الفيس ؟


----------



## rania79 (9 ديسمبر 2011)

واوووووووووووووو تحفة اكيد
و عمار يامصر
ههههههههههههههه
ميرسى ماميتووووووووووو


----------



## MAJI (10 ديسمبر 2011)

جميلة جدا
وثمينة جدا
لانها تمثل مصر وعراقتها 
شكرا لتعبك
الرب يباركك


----------



## ابنة الرب المحب (10 ديسمبر 2011)

كتير حلوين , انا كتير حابة زور مصر


----------



## النهيسى (10 ديسمبر 2011)

*شكراا  جداا
الرب يباركك
فى منتهى الروعه جدا*​


----------



## ICE IDG (11 ديسمبر 2011)

كلها جميل يا كاندى 
شكرا لحضرتك


----------



## marcelino (11 ديسمبر 2011)

جااامدين اوى​


----------



## candy shop (30 يناير 2012)

مارتينا فوفو قال:


> واو يا كاندي ما اجملهم
> بجد روعه
> الف شكر
> ممكن اخد وحده احطها لبروفايل الفيس ؟



شكراااااااااااااااا مارتينا حبيبتى 

ربنا يباركك

اكيد ممكن
​


----------



## candy shop (30 يناير 2012)

rania79 قال:


> واوووووووووووووو تحفة اكيد
> و عمار يامصر
> ههههههههههههههه
> ميرسى ماميتووووووووووو



شكراااااا ليكى رانو حبيبتى 

ربنا يخليكى يا قمر
​


----------



## candy shop (30 يناير 2012)

MAJI قال:


> جميلة جدا
> وثمينة جدا
> لانها تمثل مصر وعراقتها
> شكرا لتعبك
> الرب يباركك



شكرااااااااااااااا ليكى ماجى 

ربنا يباركك
​


----------



## candy shop (30 يناير 2012)

ابنة الرب المحب قال:


> كتير حلوين , انا كتير حابة زور مصر



ميرسى لزوقك ابنه الرب 

ربنا يباركك
​


----------



## candy shop (30 يناير 2012)

النهيسى قال:


> *شكراا  جداا
> الرب يباركك
> فى منتهى الروعه جدا*​



شكرااااا لتشجيعك اخى الغالى

ربنا يبارك خدمتك الجميله
​


----------



## candy shop (30 يناير 2012)

ICE IDG قال:


> كلها جميل يا كاندى
> شكرا لحضرتك



شكرااااا لمشاركتك الجميله

ربنا يباركك
​


----------



## candy shop (30 يناير 2012)

marcelino قال:


> جااامدين اوى​



شكراااا لزوقك مارسيلينو

اى خدمه هههههههههه
​


----------



## صوفيا مجدى (30 يناير 2012)

هى دى حضارة مصر الفرعونية وجملها الرائع 

ميرسى يا قمر بجد تحفة ​


----------



## sosofofo (31 يناير 2012)

مين يصدق ان دا كله كان في عصور قديمة ياه​شكرا على الصور هو دا اللي احنا ماسكين فيه احسن من غير لايبقى لينا حاضر ولا ماضي 
الحمدلله لينا ماضي زي الفل وربنا موجود في الحاضر والمستقبل شكرا علي الصور​


----------



## candy shop (14 سبتمبر 2012)

صوفيا مجدى قال:


> هى دى حضارة مصر الفرعونية وجملها الرائع
> 
> ميرسى يا قمر بجد تحفة ​


شكراااااااااااا لمشاركتك الجميله

 ربنا يباركك​


----------



## candy shop (14 سبتمبر 2012)

sosofofo قال:


> مين يصدق ان دا كله كان في عصور قديمة ياه​شكرا على الصور هو دا اللي احنا ماسكين فيه احسن من غير لايبقى لينا حاضر ولا ماضي
> الحمدلله لينا ماضي زي الفل وربنا موجود في الحاضر والمستقبل شكرا علي الصور​


شكراااااااااااا لمشاركتك الجميله

 ربنا يباركك​


----------

